# Teile eines gif image transparent machen?



## MrHankey (12. Juni 2004)

Hi ich hab ein kleine schwarze Pyramide, das Problem ist nun das der rest weiß ist gibt’s ein Programm womit ich die weißen flächen transparent machen kann?


----------



## thoru (13. Juni 2004)

Moin MrHankey,

dein Problem lässt sich mit jedem gängigen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm lösen.
Klassische Vertreter sind hier Aodobe Photoshop, Corel Photopaint,
PhotoImpact, Gimp und PaintShopPro.

cu
thoru


----------



## MrHankey (14. Juni 2004)

ja aber wie? also ich hab Aodobe Photoshop


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Mit dem Zauberstab den weißen Bereich auswählen und dann Entfernen drücken. Und nicht vergessen: Das Bild als *.gif oder *.png abspeichern.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## fluessig (14. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Hi,
> 
> Mit dem Zauberstab den weißen Bereich auswählen und dann Entfernen drücken. Und nicht vergessen: Das Bild als *.gif oder *.png abspeichern.
> ...


Das geht aber nicht wenn das Bild die  Hintergrundebene ist oder die Hintergrundebene weiß ist. Du musst eine transparente Hintergrundebene haben und das Bild auf einer Ebene darüber. Dann kannst du wie von TerrorAlf beschrieben vorgehen.


----------



## Muckel1986 (30. März 2008)

Guten Abend,

ich habe Gimp aber leider noch nicht viel ahnung mit. Ich habe folgende Zeichnung: background2.gif. Und würde den Hintergrund gerne transparent oder weiß (#ffffff) haben. Denn bei meinem Notebook sieht es nicht gleich aus mit der css Farbe #ffffff. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß Muckel


----------

